# Good Multivitamin?



## molly1966 (Apr 10, 2010)

Could you suggest a good multivitamin for someone undergoing IVF or an egg recipient? I am 43 yrs old.
thanks, Molly 1966


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Molly,

Sorry not able to suggest anything specifically, there are a host of multivit preparations on the market and they are all much the same (in my opinion). Just make sure you take one with at least 400 micrograms of folic acid in it. As you are probably aware there is an plethora of advice out there on supplements and alternative therapies to take in the quest for a BFP, how much or how little to take it is down to the individual and personal views on this type of therapy (there is no right or wrong answer I'm afraid).

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

